
Elastic is hiding breaking changes due to people being mean on the internet - anonymouswuss
https://github.com/elastic/elasticsearch/issues/20479#issuecomment-263556127
======
us0r
Another one from a few days ago:
[https://github.com/elastic/elasticsearch/issues/21410](https://github.com/elastic/elasticsearch/issues/21410)

